#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Create relation between 2 PowerPivot tables - not working - why?

## oleisbest

Hi,

I have two tables in PowerPivot that I'm trying to connect. 
Table 1 contains information about several contracts (but does not contain information on the value of the contracts)Table two contains value on the different contracts
As i don't have a unique ID in either of the tables I have created a new calculated column in both tables. Both calculated fields is formatted as text as it is a combination of a contract number and a description of the rented area. In table 1 this is not an unique value. In table 2 this is an unique value. 

The ID look like this: 15432_Officspace

The relation is between table 1 (does not contain a unique ID) and table 2 (contains a unique ID). 

With this relation I thought I could get all contracts from table 1 and match these together with rent from table 2. This however does not work. 

The tables look like this:

Skjermbilde.PNG

When creating a PowerPivot in Excel I choose the different columns from table 1 I need information about and then go to table 2 and choose the column containing the rental value. When doing this I get the same rental value for all contracts, the sum of all rent, and i get prompted that i may have to create a new new realionship. What am I not getting? 

Hope someone can help me  :Smilie: 

Ole

----------


## Radovan

Ole, you may want to import the data from table 2 to table 1 using the RELATED function and then add that column (in table 1) to your pivot.

----------

